# Ciss Pigment Ink For Epson 1400



## Luck (Apr 25, 2008)

I just purchased a ciss system for my epson. I can get the feel of printing as much as I want for the fraction of the price. But I want that vivid picture color when printing. Does anyone know of a reliable dealer of pigment ink for the epson stylus 1400. I want my blacks to show better!???


----------



## jmaciel (Jul 18, 2007)

how is that system working for you, Luck?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

jmaciel said:


> how is that system working for you, Luck?


Hello Juan,
Wow, looks like you have been lurking around these forums for a while, and now your 1st post, Congratulations.
I have the CIS system from inkjetfly.com. I went with the refillable carts with pigment ink because my production runs are low. Still running the Claria ink for now, but when that runs out I will install the new system.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

The lowest cost for pigment inks ciss I've seen is from www.inkjetcarts.us. They also provide icc profiles, installation videos and print tests with purchase. Their support is also excellent


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

baddjun1 said:


> The lowest cost for pigment inks ciss I've seen is from www.inkjetcarts.us. They also provide icc profiles, installation videos and print tests with purchase. Their support is also excellent


Whoops, just call me Miss Information. I did get my refillable inkcart system from inkjetcarts.us. My mistake, I had originally bookmarked inkjetfly.com, then after researching the threads found that inkjetcarts.us was a much better deal, with better support.
Sorry 'bout that chief


----------



## Brian H (Oct 11, 2009)

I also agree with using inkjetcarts.us. Just got a new refillable cart system for my Epson 1400 and it works great! Ross at Inkjetcarts.us is very helpful and was very willing to walk me through the process to get things going. This is going to save my shop an amazing amount of money!!!


----------



## txteevee (Mar 24, 2010)

Brian H said:


> I also agree with using inkjetcarts.us. Just got a new refillable cart system for my Epson 1400 and it works great! Ross at Inkjetcarts.us is very helpful and was very willing to walk me through the process to get things going. This is going to save my shop an amazing amount of money!!!


just LUV this forum. i am looking to buy a CISS for my epson 1400 and wasn't sure about which one was best for the t-shirt biz. this answers all my same questions.


----------



## jimbo-lira (Jul 8, 2010)

could someone post a picture, please!!


----------

